# How to extract rar files with missing part



## roy_rajat

Dear forum
I have an avi file split into 4 rar files. I am missing the part 2 of the rar. Is there anyway i could extract the avi file without this missing part?
Thanks
raj


----------



## Trizoy

With par files you can do it (they were designed to fix if required)
Bu with rar you need all the pieces, and you start to unrar from the firt in the sequence... be it 0 or 1


----------

